# They are here!!! Merckx fans only!



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

Just came across this.
Last of a legend.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=117

or

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22681&item=7115396603&rd=1


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

*Too Heavy?*

Is it too heavy? Yes.

Is it too expensive? Yes.

Do I want it? YES>


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

macalu said:


> Is it too heavy? Yes.
> 
> Is it too expensive? Yes.
> 
> Do I want it? YES>


ditto


----------



## marron (Nov 25, 2002)

*Everything old is new again*

Being the smug owner of a '92 Motorola MX-L, all I can say is "worth every penny".


----------



## j-son (Jul 16, 2002)

too heavy ... no , just as eddy intended.

too expensive ... a bargain . no matter the price.

this is the bike i lust over, the purest road frame made, perfect in every way. what other lugged steel bikes portend to be.

make mine molteni orange.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

wait a sec... no chrome!!!???


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

the bull said:


> Just came across this.
> Last of a legend.
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=117
> 
> ...



I own Steve Bauer's from 1994.

FWIW, I was under the impression that Lance actually rode a Litespeed Ultimate (w/ straight seat tube) in 1995's Fleche Wallone and Liege. I would not be the first time that I was wrong, though (it would be the second - just kidding  ).

Great bike. I really like that it's updated with threadless. Awesome.

Still, if I were actually going to throw down for something like that, I would call a top custom builder and have him TIG me up a Max tubeset and just paint it the Merckx colours. I bet that it would weight a pound to a pound and a half less, too. And it would probably be a $1100 frameset as opposed to $1950. $1950!! That's hard to swallow.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Sherpa23 said:


> Still, if I were actually going to throw down for something like that, I would call a top custom builder and have him TIG me up a Max tubeset and just paint it the Merckx colours. I bet that it would weight a pound to a pound and a half less, too. And it would probably be a $1100 frameset as opposed to $1950. $1950!! That's hard to swallow.


Yeah, but I kind of like looking down at the EM on the fork crown. I think it makes me ride faster.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

*nice!*

Nice to see steel getting occasional recognition from RBR riders, proves that it is still alive and kicking! Geez, that colour scheme certainly brings back a lot of memories. Wonder what Steve Bauer is up to these days... Recently been reading previous threads about carbon and ti, but it's steel that still peaks my interest.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

wayneanneli said:


> Nice to see steel getting occasional recognition from RBR riders, proves that it is still alive and kicking! Geez, that colour scheme certainly brings back a lot of memories. Wonder what Steve Bauer is up to these days... Recently been reading previous threads about carbon and ti, but it's steel that still peaks my interest.



I love steel bikes. In fact, I just built up an 853 semi compact frame for winter rides. I still want to get a modern max tubed road bike at some point. Not sure what kind of rides I'd take it on but it would be sweet.

BTW, when I got Steve's old bike back in 1999 or 2000 I sent him an email to let him know that I was riding it but I never heard back from him. Not really sure what he's doing now.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Sherpa23 said:


> I love steel bikes. In fact, I just built up an 853 semi compact frame for winter rides. I still want to get a modern max tubed road bike at some point. Not sure what kind of rides I'd take it on but it would be sweet.
> 
> BTW, when I got Steve's old bike back in 1999 or 2000 I sent him an email to let him know that I was riding it but I never heard back from him. Not really sure what he's doing now.



Hey Sherpa,
FYI http://www.stevebauer.com/index2.cfm
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## marron (Nov 25, 2002)

*Anvil*



Sherpa23 said:


> I own Steve Bauer's from 1994.
> 
> FWIW, I was under the impression that Lance actually rode a Litespeed Ultimate (w/ straight seat tube) in 1995's Fleche Wallone and Liege. I would not be the first time that I was wrong, though (it would be the second - just kidding  ).
> 
> ...



Don is a big fan of the MX tubeset and would do a great job. It would be lighter, the lugset is nearly 2 kilos by itself according to his site.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

2 kilos? that's 4.4 pounds! no way the lugs add that much weight. i doubt if they'd add half a pound.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

rufus said:


> 2 kilos? that's 4.4 pounds! no way the lugs add that much weight. i doubt if they'd add half a pound.


Actually Marron is righ that it's not an insignificant amount. I think that the lugs are somewhere around 450g - 480g or so. Not a small amount.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Sherpa23 said:


> I love steel bikes. In fact, I just built up an 853 semi compact frame for winter rides. I still want to get a modern max tubed road bike at some point. Not sure what kind of rides I'd take it on but it would be sweet.


I hear ya on that one. I want Darrell McCulloch of Llewellyn Bikes to build my custom frame. That guy builds the nicest stuff I have ever seen! I just can't afford it right now. Although that all said, I really want a J.P Weigle Frame and one was up on eBay about a month ago and I didn't jump on it. I was actually thinking of selling my Pinarello Paris soon just to get something like that.

So many choices out there.. so many bikes.....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

Sherpa23 said:


> Actually Marron is righ that it's not an insignificant amount. I think that the lugs are somewhere around 450g - 480g or so. Not a small amount.


would the lugs add any kind of solid feeling to the bike or is it just a heavier than tig frame? btw, anvil builds (still?) a max bike with "worked" lugs and foco rear triangle.. now that would be my holy grail bike, and i'm not even heavy or a masher or even strong.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*not an expert here*

but I believe with lugs it's less likely to develop cracks like with TIG. Afterall, you put more material there (maybe more than necessary) and more material will make it a bit more solid, everything else being equal


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

elviento said:


> but I believe with lugs it's less likely to develop cracks like with TIG. Afterall, you put more material there (maybe more than necessary) and more material will make it a bit more solid, everything else being equal



This is true if the HAZ is too large and the welder is not good at what he does. If you choose one of the good guys like Ferris, Strong, etc. you'll have no difference between a lugged bike vs. TIG in terms of ride or durability (for normal use).


----------

